# How do I check this fixture?



## farmerjohn1324 (Nov 20, 2016)

I put a multimeter to the two terminals and got no reading.

Does one of the terminals look damaged?

I have never seen the fixture working so I don't know what switch operates it.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Nov 20, 2016)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> I put a multimeter to the two terminals and got no reading.
> 
> Does one of the terminals look damaged?
> 
> I have never seen the fixture working so I don't know what switch operates it.



The picture does not allow a clear enough view to be able to see the detail of the connectors where the bulb goes to see the condition. But even if we could see we could not tell for sure if the connectors where the bulb inserts are in good enough condition. You will have to check the voltage with a tester. Since you don't know what switch controls this light or if there is some other type of switch in the way of a timer etc then I would suggest you shut off all breakers in your panel (be sure if you have other panels in the house you shut them off too). Then take the unit off the exterior box that it is  mounted to and disconnect the  conductors going to the light and keep them separated. Turn on the power again and then check with your meter to see if you are getting the proper voltage to the unit. If you are then more than likely the connectors are not good. Exterior lights like that sometimes do retain a lot of moisture and do go bad over time.

Are there any switches that are present that do nothing when you flip it/them on. Do you have any other exterior lights? If so maybe one of the switches that controls that/those lights may also control this one. Since you said it has never worked this may be the case.

Also, since you have only one angle picture we can not see the top of the light. Is there a dusk to dawn sensor on this light? Sometimes, an outside light that has a dusk to dawn sensor does not have a corresponding switch to it and only goes by the sensor. If it does have a sensor maybe the sensor is shot.


----------



## JoeD (Nov 20, 2016)

The left one looks burnt to me. I looks like a standard halogen stick light that should have 120 volts across it.


----------



## beachguy005 (Nov 20, 2016)

It's an old quartz fixture that looks like the sockets are shot.  Get rid of it and replace it with something more energy efficient.


----------

